# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  صور  الفنانه جمانه مراد وهي تسقط امام الجمهور في الاردن

## ابو عوده

_صور جمانة مراد وهي تسقط امام الجمهور في الأردن_





*ذكرت مصادر صحفية أن الفنانة جمانة مراد سقطت من على المسرح خلال تواجدها في الأردن لتكريمها ضمن حفل تكريم النجوم العرب في عمان مساء الخميس والذي أقيم في فندق لاند مارك، حيث حضر الحفل العديد من الفنانين منهم:مصطفى شعبان ، حليمة بولند، ديانا كرزون ، محمد قويدر ، نيشان، زهير النوباني، دارين حدشيتي و مازن دياب،وشيرين .* 
*وبعد أن صعدت جمانة الى المسرح تعثرت خلال نزولها عن المسرح مما أدى الى سقوطها. وقد سارع الحضور لمساعدتها ، فيما وصلت طواقم الإسعاف وقامت بنقل مراد الى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج.*
*وقد أصيبت جمانة إصابة متوسطة في كاحلها ، كما أصيبت بعدة رضوض في انحاء جسدها.*

----------


## غسان

له له له وين ابو شهاب عنك ..  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> له له له وين ابو شهاب عنك ..


حلوه والله حلوه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
له له  :SnipeR (72): 

سلامتها  :SnipeR (72): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

عزرتوا عليها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

الي قاهرني بالموضوع
مش سقوطها
ليش غيروا اسم ال redson sas
الى Land mark
ادفع نص عمري واعرف

 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

عين وصابتها بس اكتشفت انو مصطفى شعبان اكيد له يد بلموضوع

لانو كمان من شهور فاتت بالجزائر  كانو راح يكرمو الهام شاهين سقطت وجرى عليها مصطفى شعبان  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> عين وصابتها بس اكتشفت انو مصطفى شعبان اكيد له يد بلموضوع
> 
> لانو كمان من شهور فاتت كانو راح يكرمو الهام شاهين سقطت وجرى عليها مصطفى شعبان


احتمال والله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

سلامتها والله ............

----------


## Sc®ipt

:SnipeR (40):

----------


## عُبادة

:Bl (35):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

خيرها بغيرها :Eh S(15):  ... ما بطيقها :1a9661cee1:

----------


## anoucha

لهله اصابة بالكاحل و عم تتلوى هيك اي شو لو انكسرت :Db465236ff:

----------


## هايدي

> عين وصابتها بس اكتشفت انو مصطفى شعبان اكيد له يد بلموضوع
> 
> لانو كمان من شهور فاتت بالجزائر  كانو راح يكرمو الهام شاهين سقطت وجرى عليها مصطفى شعبان


هههههههه شلكها بتحبو لمصطفى شعبان وبس تشوفه بتتلبك مشان هيك بتوقع ( حكيتلي مصطفى شعيان ركض عليها ) مش حكيتلك ؟؟ دور بطولي  :Db465236ff:   :Eh S(15):  .. بس عندي سؤال ... مين مصطفى شعبان ؟؟   :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> عين وصابتها بس اكتشفت انو مصطفى شعبان اكيد له يد بلموضوع
> 
> لانو كمان من شهور فاتت بالجزائر كانو راح يكرمو الهام شاهين سقطت وجرى عليها مصطفى شعبان


 شو يعني قصدك الزلمة عينه بتصيب ما تخيب مدورة بالعربي

----------


## ابو عوده

مروركم اسعدني  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

سلامتها

----------


## $ RORO $

يا حرام بتحزن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> يا حرام بتحزن


ما يصعبش عليثكي غالي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> سلامتها


الله يسلمك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

له له له له  :Db465236ff:

----------


## رموش حزينه

بتستاهل السبب واضح شاحط الفستان اللي لابسته على قد مهوه طويل ادعثرت فيه ووقعت  :SnipeR (59):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]تخفف من طول النعل اشوي ما بتقع  :Eh S(5): 
[/align]

----------


## رنيم

يسلموو على الموضوع

----------


## أبو بكر

الحمد لله على السلامه

----------

